

 My Technical Blogging book for hackers and founders is now in print - acangiano
http://pragprog.com/book/actb/technical-blogging

======
acangiano
If you have any questions about the book, feel free to ask.

------
DanielBMarkham
Great job, Antonio! I've been putting off purchasing it, but now that it's
"official" I'm looking forward to a good weekend read.

